# Aloe vera juice and digestive enzymes



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

hello alli was wondering if any of you heard of taking aloe vera juice and digestive enzymes. i used to take lomotil everyday (for diarrhea) for the past three years and now, im so sick of taking medicine. Please let me know if youve any luck with this . ive only had one bowel movement today and its such a relief. i hope ive found the answer. thanks


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I take aloe as needed for bad flare ups of: diarrhea, cramping, nausea, and indigestion.It works well and works quick. I use a concentrated kind though.


----------



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

hi angsthow much of the aloe vera stuff do you take? also, is it the laxative kind? im taking a whole leaf aloe vera juice. the taste isnt as appealing, but i notice im very gassy, and i feel like i have to go right there.thanks


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

No. Mine is made from the inside gel only.It doesn't taste horrible, but it's not something I look forward to. However, it's very refreshing.It helps my diarrhea. I might go an hour or two later, perhaps.


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

Digestive enzymes can promote digestion and enhance nutrient absorption. They can be especially helpful when you eat fatty meal.


----------

